Ask HN: What are some good but forgotten ideas in ML? - Winterflow3r
======
nikonyrh
Is feature engineering still a thing? For example transforming circular images
(like coins) to log-polar coordinates and maybe even taking the absolute value
of Fourier transform to get rotation-invariant features.

------
probinso
Manifold learning is not very common anymore

------
probinso
I would also like to see a lot more probabilistic graphical models/ Bayesian
networks.

